# Eeepc con windows sopra [Risolto]

## dursino

Salve ragazzi vorrei installare gentoo dopo un timido tentativo 1 anno fà.

Il fatto è ho un eeepc 1005ha con xp sopra che vorrei tenere anche per solo qualche giga.

In più ho l'idea di installare freebsd sopra.

Una prima domanda sarebbe quella circa un consiglio sulla temporizzazione dell'installazione ,ossia prima freebsd o gentoo?

Detto questo è consigliabile partizionare prima con gparteed oppure gentoo ha un tool apposito?

Ho provato prima e mi pare abbia fdisk ,che però mi diceva che non potevo creare una nuova partizione primaria,poichè il massimo sono 4.

Perchè? Che differenza c'è tra partizione logica e primaria?

Fdisk mi costringeva a cancellare dunque una partizione,ma io non lo desidero.

Successivamente dovrò compilare il Kernel?

Quanto tempo ci vorrebbe in genere per fare una cosa del genere?

Grazie tante delle risposteLast edited by dursino on Tue Nov 02, 2010 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

puoi usare tranquillamente ntfsresize, da sys-fs/ntfsprogs .

una volta fatto spazio, l'ordine delle operazioni è irrilevante.

ricordati di non modificare con fdisk il tipo di partizione riservato a windows.

spesso, in queste operazioni, si modifica i flag delle partizioni e windows si spaventa come un bambino.

le tabelle di partizione di tipo intel prevedono un massimo di 4 partizioni (evidentemente riservano solo due bit di riconoscimento). come trucco per aggirare il problema, è possibile che una di esse, anziché primaria, venga dichiarata estesa. è consentita una sola partizione estesa. una partizione estesa può essere suddivisa in un numero arbitrario di partizioni logiche.

quale che sia la posizione relativa delle partizioni primarie, rispetto alla partizione estesa, la prima partizione logica viene indicata con il numero 5, e le successive partizioni logiche vengono numerate sequenzialmente.

----------

## dursino

Ho creato da una live di ubuntu con gparted una partizione estesa,da cui hanno preso vita :

1 partizione ext4 per il boot,una swap da 2 giga ed una ext4 per /root

Ora vedo un attimo se riesco ad andare avanti nell'installazione

La partizione di Boot ,la ha anche windows nei primi settori dell'hd, NON la cancello?

----------

## dursino

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

L'ultima riga è fondamentale? Se la digito mi da un terminale dove non riesco più a scrivere nulla!

Quando mi chiede di copiare resolv.conf lo devo fare?

Se lo faccio non va internet e se non lo faccio uguale,eppure fino a poco prima andava tranquillamente mediante Ethernet!

----------

## k01

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" 

è assolutamente inutile ai fini dell'installazione, serve solo all'utente per evitare di far confusione tra ambiente live cd e ambiente chroot, personalmente non la uso mai

resolv.conf lo devi copiare per forza se vuoi risolvere i nomi dei server anche nell'ambiente chroot, se non funziona controlla che il file contenga i dns giusti, e ovviamente di essere ancora connesso a internet nell'ambiente livecd

----------

## dursino

Grazie della risposta, io il file l'ho copiato e mi dice generato da dhcpcd, ma non funziona internet.

Come posso fare?Nell'altro ambiente va

----------

## k01

scusa se dai ping www.google.it cosa ti dice? hai impostato dei mirror in make.conf?

----------

## dursino

unknnow host.

Non ho impostato Mirror.

Il fatto è che da chroot non va ethernet da ambiente live si.

----------

## k01

se dice unknown host significa che c'è un problema con i dns, e quindi con resolv.conf. cancella il contenuto di resolv.conf nell'ambiente chroot e inserisci solo queste due righe:

```

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

```

----------

## dursino

Grazie quelli sono quelli di default?

Comunque adesso va.

Ti prego di restare qualche minuto ancora in linea qualora avessi altri problemi

----------

## dursino

Compilare con GenKernel all quanto tempo porta via?

----------

## k01

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Grazie quelli sono quelli di default?

 

no, quelli sono i DNS di openDNS http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS , ogni provider di solito ha i suoi

 *Quote:*   

> Compilare con GenKernel all quanto tempo porta via?

 

non ho un eeepc e non uso genkernel, dipende molto dall'hardware comunque, credo circa una mezz'oretta

----------

## dursino

Ho installato grub 2 tramite una live di ubuntu.

Adesso all'avvio grub parte ma parte solo win xp.

Sicuramente ho sbagliato a scrivere nel file di configurazione di Grub.

Sarà sufficiente rebootare con la live,poi montare la partizione e corregere il file?

----------

## k01

si, oppure editare la riga di avvio dal prompt di grub all'avvio

----------

## dursino

Mi scuso se faccio domande che possono essere esaurite con un pò di ricerca ma ho un esame a breve.

Il file va editato osservando il risultato di fdisk -l /dev/sda ?

(sda è il nome giusto) .

Perchè ho visto che va editato con dei valori specifici (e.g. hd0,0) però non saprei dove prendere le info in modo da editare a modo il file.

----------

## k01

in grub2 dovrebbe essere:

sda1 -> (hd0,1)

sda2 -> (hd0,2)

...

sdb1 -> (hd1,1)

ecc..

----------

## dursino

Questo  il mio grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> 
> # If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you
> ...

 

questo il risultato di fdisk >

 *Quote:*   

> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/boot/grub$ sudo fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
> ...

 

questo ls di boot

 *Quote:*   

> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/boot/grub$ cd ..
> 
> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/boot$ ls
> 
> boot
> ...

 

Vorrei sapere cosa non va..

Grazie delle risposte

----------

## k01

allora, c'è qualche incongruenza generale...

innanzitutto hai detto di aver installato grub2, ma il grub.conf che hai postato fa riferimento al vecchio grub, visto che è copiato pari pari dall'handbook. se hai seguito l'handbook dall'ambiente chroot avresti dovuto installare grub nel MBR, non capisco quindi quale fosse la necessità di installare grub2 da ubuntu, ed inoltre, quali passaggi avresti effettuato da ubuntu per fare ciò?

sda5 dovrebbe essere la partizione di boot, sda6 quella di swap, e sda7 quella di root, quindi dovresti modificare il grub.conf in questo modo:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r12
> ...

 

inoltre se gentoo non si avvia grub deve sputare fuori un qualche messaggio di errore, se lo riporti qui è più facile capire che c'è che non va

----------

## dursino

Durante l'installazione ,non ero riuscito a completare la cosa e quindi volevo risolvere con ubuntu live.

Comunque adesso grazie alle corrette modifiche fatte funziona.Grazie.

Adesso devo continuare ad installare tutto,gnome ecc...

Adesso il problema è che all'avvio mi dice che non monta la partizione di root con permessi di scrittura e non mi fa neanche quindi aggiungere altri utenti.

Forse devo cambiare qualcosa nell'opzioni di montaggio

----------

## dursino

questo /etc/fstab per qualsiasi consiglio

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1        /mnt/win  nfts        noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/sda2        none        fat32        noatime        0 1

/dev/sda3        none        fat32        sw        0 0

/dev/sda4                  none            efi       noauto 0 0

/dev/sda5                /boot ext4 defaults 0 1

/dev/sda6           none swap sw 00

/dev/sda7              / ext4 auto 0 1
```

----------

## dursino

Scusate le mille domande ma io ho creato un nuovo utente,ma quando al login tento di accedere col nuovo utente non me lo fa fare,perchè?

Dice login incorrect.

Stanotte ho dato emerge gnome e sono andato a letto visto l'enorme quantità di pacchetti che doveva scaricare,come posso controllare che tutto sia filato liscio?

----------

## k01

se sei arrivato al login presumo tu abbia risolto il problema del mount della partizione di root.

stai tentando di accedere graficamente o sempre da shell? se è graficamente controlla che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo video, in entrambi i casi prova a reimpostare la password dell'utente con passwd nomeutente, ricorda che linux è case sensitive, quindi fa differenza tra maiuscole e minuscole sia nel nome utente che nella password.

per quanto riguarda l'emerge di gnome invece, beh se stamattina la shell non era piena di asterischi rossi dovrebbe essere tutto ok, comunque in /var/log/emerge.log trovi i log  :Wink: 

----------

## dursino

Ho provato da root a cambiare la passwd dell'utente appena creato,mediante un passwd nome_utente.

Poi mi solo sloggato con logout,ho tentato nuovamente ad accedere mediante il nuovo utente ma dice login non corretto.

Mi pare strano!

Comunque una volta installato gnome, dare da root uno startx non è sufficiente vero?

Devo settare qualcosa su xorg?

----------

## k01

devi modificare la riga in /etc/conf.d/xdm:

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

e poi dare /etc/init.d/xdm start, e se ti serve ad ogni avvio aggiungerlo al runlevel di default con

# rc-update add xdm default

----------

## dursino

Dopo provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie 1000!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dursino

Il file di configurazione in /etc/conf.d/xdm non esiste, probabilmente

il motivo e` il fallimento dell'installazione di Gnome.

Infatti sono andato a vedere il file di log nella cartella Var ed il risultato

e` questo : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1288403650:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libdvdnav:0
> 
> 1288403653:  === (164 of 468) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libdvdnav-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdnav/libdvdnav-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)
> ...

 

i temi ed i suoni hanno creato problemi,sinceramente pero` non capisco da queste righe il perche`.

Potrebbe essere dovuto ad un improvvisa caduta di linea?

In attesa di suggerimenti provo a ripetere l'operazione.

Intanto ho dato un occhio all'uso di USE ed ho cambiato il mio /etc/make.conf in tal modo:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="qt4 -kde xdbus gtk gnome hal sqlite"

Dovrebbe andare per quanto riguarda l'installazione di Gnome ?

Sqlite e` stato richiesto proprio da Emerge ieri sera dunque ho aggiunto la flag.

In piu` pero` ho notato che e` necessario installare Xorg,credo che Gnome senza Xorg non sia possibile!

Nell`handbook vi e` scritto di modificare dei parametri del Kernel , e` necessario anche se io ho compilato

con genkernel all ?

In piu` avendo un Eeepc praticamente tutto intel penso di aggiungere le seguenti righe al file /ect/make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

INPUT_DEVICES="intel"

Corretto?

Grazie per le risposte

----------

## k01

prima di gnome avresti dovuto dare

# emerge xorg-x11

più che i vari INPUT, in make.conf è più importante inserire la variabile VIDEO_CARDS="driverdellaschedavideo". spero che oltre a quelle use flag tu stia utilizzando il profilo gnome

per vedere l'errore specifico dovresti ritentare l'emerge di quel pacchetto

----------

## dursino

Il profilo se non sbaglio me lo ha fatto settare durante l'installazione ed ho settato desktop-gnome.

Ho dato emerge xorg-x11 , ha più di 1000 pacchetti da installare ci metterà un pochino

----------

## k01

 *dursino wrote:*   

> ha più di 1000 pacchetti da installare ci metterà un pochino

 

mille? forse volevi dire cento??

----------

## dursino

Ops si si,ci mancherebbe altro, sono 153 ,sono a metà circa.

Cmq piacere Enrico, ho 22 anni studio ing. informatica a Pisa,piacere di conoscerti!

----------

## dursino

Ho finalmente installato Gnome,adesso ho dato un emerge xorg-drivers.

Fatto questo vi sono cose fondamentali da fare o posso sperare di aver quasi finito per quanto riguarda la grafica?

Ho configurato anche HAl però quando do startx non parte nulla,ed ho schermo nero.

Ho configurato il kernel con make menuconfig proprio come mi ha chiesto,adesso però mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge -pv xorg-drivers
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Cosa intende per impostare le variabili ? Modificare make.conf?

----------

## k01

xorg-drivers l'hai già installato, era incluso come dipendenza con xorg-x11, come si capisce dalla R:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild R ]

 

nel make.conf dovresti avere la variabile VIDEO_CARDS, il cui contenuto dipende dalla tua scheda video, lì vedo che è selezionato radeon, ma prima avevi detto che l'eeepc è tutto intel, quindi controlla che scheda video hai tramite lspci (emerge pciutils se il comando non esiste)

controlla di aver settato la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER in /etc/conf.d/xdm come gdm, e poi da root dai /etc/init.d/xdm start e vedi cosa succede

----------

